# one step forward and two back...



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

got my 50.00 bumper in the other day, original with no pitting and one small ding behind where the plate will hang...a little chrome is flaking off on the bottom, but it is not rusted at all. and i got a nice set of brackets with it should make a nice driver til i can get all my stuff through the chrome shop. so as i am bringing it in the shop maneuvering past the wifes car i turn and smack a dent in the Tempest quarter panel ....:shutme Yes, the one i just spent the last two months getting smooth. 

Well, as i was fixing the dent today i was noticing the drip edge at the bottom of the tailpanel, the part that tucks just under the top of the rear bumper. Is it factory correct to have a bead of seam sealer there? It appears to be applied neat and even and troweled down smooth and is not deteriorated. I was thinking of filling and smoothing the lip but my worry is that this is a water catching area (not that it will ever see rain if i can help it) and that the filler may somehow swell and crack the paint if i do. Am trying to leave all the spot welds and seams as they were from the factory as rough as some may look. Hey i am from Detroit, i know what goes on in those plants, and I do not expect perfection. was just wondering at what point do you guys consider "over restoring". I am at the point where i am removing the last few items for paint prep and sanding down the edges and details, i know these little details in the areas that won't be seen are what separates a good paint job from an Earl Sheib scuff mask and spray and even though it is my first Car paint job i want it to be the best that i am capable of making it.

sprayed some black etching primer over a few areas where there was bare metal and was amazed and excited when i could see the reflection of the shop ceiling in the top of the fender like a mirror when i put my second wet coat on. hoping all that work with the long block will pay off with a deep distortion free shine.


----------



## freethinker (Nov 14, 2009)

yes on the seam sealer.


----------



## nyte_ryder67 (Feb 18, 2011)

I was just about to ask you about your car when I noticed your new thread, sounds good man.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks Nyte and Free, trying to get re-motivated for the final push here, winter and bodywork has sucked the momentum out of me, i am sure as soon as we get a few warm days i will get motivated to get my motor in. Fixed the dent last nite and gave the body one final massage before primer. I will just scuff and paint the seam as the sealer is still in tact from the factory and in good shape, i have gotten lucky in that respect as this car is a true survivor, having spent the last 3 and a half decades in a car port in Idaho. Plenty of dings and waves from stuff being stacked on it, but only minor surface rust as far as body work goes, all spot welds and seams are still as they came from the factory floor so i will preserve them that way.....:cheers


----------



## nyte_ryder67 (Feb 18, 2011)

When you do fix your rear-end later on, what gear are you going to use?


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

am looking for a series two chevy 10 or 12 bolt....thinking 3:23 on the gear, maybe even 3:08 as the 463 will have a lot of low end torque to push the gear and i will be able to do some highway time w/o having to go to OD.


----------

